# Guardians of the Galaxy: Cast schreibt offenen Brief



## ChrisGa (31. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy: Cast schreibt offenen Brief* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy: Cast schreibt offenen Brief*


----------



## Orzhov (31. Juli 2018)

Klingt doch ganz gut. Disney sollte ihn wirklich lieber besser wieder einstellen.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Klingt doch ganz gut. Disney sollte ihn wirklich lieber besser wieder einstellen.



Einverstanden: Noch besser wäre es, wenn sie ihn gar nicht erst wegen diesem Unsinn gefeuert hätten...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Klingt doch ganz gut. Disney sollte ihn wirklich lieber besser wieder einstellen.


Wenn große Konzerne nur nicht so ein Problem mit eingestehen offensichtlicher Fehlentscheidungen hätten, ja.
Aber den Aktivistenshitstorm gegen Disney möchte ich dann auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Einverstanden: Noch besser wäre es, wenn sie ihn gar nicht erst wegen diesem Unsinn gefeuert hätten...


This !


----------



## ectoplasma7 (31. Juli 2018)

Habt ihr denn mal die besagten "Witze" , wo es unter anderem darum geht Babies zu vergewaltigen gelesen ?
Und seine freundschaftliche Verbindung zu Huston Huddleston,der wegen Besitz von Kinderpornographie verurteilt wurde,lässt mich dann doch ein wenig an ihm zweifeln.
Zb:
Three Men and a Baby they had Sex with #unromanticmovies.
Lustig.
Aber ein geschmackloses Meme von Pewdiepie ist naturlich viel schlimmer...


----------



## Tek1978 (31. Juli 2018)

Roseanne hat es das "Genick" gebrochen (auch wenn das Thema ein anderes ist) und bei Ihm soll es  okay sein weil es halt paar Jahre zurück liegt.

Mir ist es ehrlich egal, jeder soll sagen was er denkt. Ist besser als dieser Heiligenschein den viele für sich beanspruchen.

Aber es ist wie immer interessant wie Dinge bewertet  und die eigenen hochgesteckt Moralischen Ziele doch über Board geworfen werden  wenn es dann um was geht was einem doch plötzlich interessiert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Juli 2018)

Ich denke es ist unsinnig ihn jetzt noch dafür zu bestrafen. Jeder macht Fehler und jeder sollte die Chance bekommen, diese Fehler wieder auszugleichen. 
Gunns Fehler liegen Jahre zurück, er hat sie selbst angesprochen und sich dafür entschuldigt, mehrmals. Die Leute aus seinem Umfeld bestätigen ebenfalls seine Aussage, heute eine andere Person zu sein. 
Wenn man das ignoriert und ihn trotzdem mit Fackeln durchs Dorf treibt, verwehrt man jeglich Chance auf Wiedergutmachung und das ist alles andere als fair. 

Der Fall Roseanne ist allein schon deswegen ein anderer, weil ihre Aussage aktuell getroffen wurde. Sie hat sich außerdem nach der Aussage auch weiterhin als sehr schwierige Persönlichkeit erwiesen, weshalb ich die Kündigung noch nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2018)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Roseanne hat es das "Genick" gebrochen (auch wenn das Thema ein anderes ist) und bei Ihm soll es  okay sein weil es halt paar Jahre zurück liegt.


Nicht ganz, während Roseanne mit offenem Rassismus hantiert hat, sind die Tweets durchaus als sarkastisch, zynisch, ironisch zu verstehen - sprich, nicht unbedingt ernst.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn mal die besagten "Witze" , wo es unter anderem darum geht Babies zu vergewaltigen gelesen ?



Kennst Du Monty Pythons "The Meaning of Life"? Da fällt der Katholikin das gefühlt hundertste Baby aus dem Unterleib, während sie am Kochen ist, einem anderen Typen werden die Organe entnommen weil er Organspender ist während er noch lebt (und bei bester Gesundheit und bei Bewusstsein ist!) und ja, da hat doch tatsächlich ein Lehrer im Biologieunterricht Sex vor seiner minderjährigen Klasse...



ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Und seine freundschaftliche Verbindung zu Huston Huddleston,der wegen Besitz von Kinderpornographie verurteilt wurde,lässt mich dann doch ein wenig an ihm zweifeln.



Ah, erweiterte Sippenhaft, hübsch...



ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Zb:
> Three Men and a Baby they had Sex with #unromanticmovies.
> Lustig.



Tatsächlich! Danke für den Lacher! 



ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Aber ein geschmackloses Meme von Pewdiepie ist naturlich viel schlimmer...



Habe mich aus der Diskussion ehrlich gesagt ferngehalten, aber Pewdiepie ist in letzter Zeit gefühlt doch hauptsächlich negativ aufgefallen - aber wer weiss, vielleicht reift er ja auch irgendwann, verwendet nicht nur (billige) Provokation als Stilmittel und Aufmerksamkeitsmagnet - dann darf man auch ihm ruhig vergangene Sünden vergeben und vergessen...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Three Men and a Baby they had Sex with #unromanticmovies.


 Fehlt da irgendeine Info? ^^ Denn für sich gelesen ergibt der Satz gar keinen Sinn, AUSSER er bezieht sich auf einen Film, den er damit kritisieren will. Denn "Three Man and a Baby" war ein Kino-Hit in den 80ern * , denn man im Alter von um die 40+, also Gunns Altersklasse, definitiv kennen wird, und wenn dieser Film "Sex" mit einem unromantischem Film hätte, im übertragenen Sinne, käme dabei halt ein schlechtes Remake des Films heraus. Das könnte der Spruch meinen. 

*mit den damaligen Stars Tom Selleck (Magnum), Steve Guttenberg (u.a. Police Academy) und Ted Danson (Kneipen-Sitcom "Cheers" ) - das war ein Remake eines französischen Films, der bei uns "drei Männer und ein Baby hieß", so dass die US-Version in D "noch drei Männer, noch ein Baby" benannt wurde. 

.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2018)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Und seine freundschaftliche Verbindung zu Huston Huddleston,der wegen Besitz von Kinderpornographie verurteilt wurde,lässt mich dann doch ein wenig an ihm zweifeln.


ka, wie sein Verhältnis zu dem Typ ist. Aber möglicherweise ist das sogar ein toller Charakterzug, trotz solcher Anschuldigungen immer noch zu seinem Freund zu stehen.



> Habt ihr denn mal die besagten "Witze" , wo es unter anderem darum geht Babies zu vergewaltigen gelesen ?


Jep.



> Zb:
> Three Men and a Baby they had Sex with #unromanticmovies.
> Lustig.


Ob es lustig *ist *oder nicht, spielt erstmal keine Rolle. Es ist jedenfalls lustig *gemeint*.

Das ist ein typischer Twitter Hashtag, wie es ihn zB momentan als "#Erfrischungsfilme" gibt. Und auch dort gibt es Sachen, die man falsch verstehen *kann*, wenn man *will*.
zB 
- der steht auf billige 70er Jahre Pornos
- der zieht gern Frauenkleider an (Wenn's n Mann gepostet hätte)

dabei sind das einfach nur billige Wortspiele oder flache Witze auf Filmtitelbasis. in diesem Fall war das Thema "unromantisch" - und das mußt du ja wohl zugeben: Wenn 3 Männer mit einem Baby Sex haben würden, wäre das verdammt _unromantisch _(abgesehen von Straftat, moralisch verwerflich, widerlich etc).
Genauso wäre "Mrs Strangelove or how I stopped worrying and loved to be raped" oder "The Rocky Horror Rape Show" "unromantisch", aber keinerlei Indiz dafür, daß ich als Autor dieser Titel irgenwie auf Vergewaltigungen stehen oder diese befürworten würde. Das sind einfach. schlechte. Witze. Punkt.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fehlt da irgendeine Info? ^^ Denn für sich gelesen ergibt der Satz gar keinen Sinn, AUSSER er bezieht sich auf einen Film, den er damit kritisieren will. Denn "Three Man and a Baby" war ein Kino-Hit in den 80ern * , denn man im Alter von um die 40+, also Gunns Altersklasse, definitiv kennen wird, und wenn dieser Film "Sex" mit einem unromantischem Film hätte, im übertragenen Sinne, käme dabei halt ein schlechtes Remake des Films heraus. Das könnte der Spruch meinen.


Irgendeine Version des Films wurde übrigens von Leonard "Spock" Nimoy regiert. Ansonsten siehe mein voriges Posting.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Irgendeine Version des Films wurde übrigens von Leonard "Spock" Nimoy regiert. Ansonsten siehe mein voriges Posting.


 also, dann war der Witz, dass der hypothetische Film "3 Männer haben Sex mit einem Baby" mal so RICHTIG derbe unromantisch wäre? Dann ergibt es auch Sinn und ist einfach nur tiefböser Humor. Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass man den Gedanken "Sex mit einem Baby" gutheißt, im Gegenteil: man hält es eben für alles andere als romantisch und untertreibt mit "unromantisch" auch noch maßlos UND spricht eben einen ähnlich klingenden Kultfilm an, was eben der Witz an der Sache ist. 

Dann ist das also so was wie zB "Searching Seargent Ryans head after her ate a granade  #unromanticmovie" oder "Harry and Sally crash in a airplane - no survivers  #unromanticmovie" ? Man überlegt sich also Filmtitel bekannter Streifen, die leicht abgewandelt total unromantisch wäre. 

Aber ok, wenn man den Film "3 Men and a Baby" nicht kennt, dann könnte man in der Tat denken "Wie kommt der jetzt auf Baby-Sex?!?! Ist der pervers!?!?"  -  aber wenn man wiederum fit in Sachen "erfolgreiche Filme" ist, dann versteht man den Gedanken dahinter. Es kommt natürlich in den Medien, vor allem wenn U30-Menschen das lesen, die den Film nicht kennen, sicher komisch rüber, wenn man das kommentarlos lesen würde, war damals halt vermutlich an seine wenigen Follower gedacht, die 100pro alle was mit Filmen zu tun hatten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2018)

Ob der geschlossene Beitrag der Darsteller was bringt... Fraglich. Disney ist immer noch der Schuppen mit dem längeren Hebel, und eine Fortführung der Arbeit mit Gunn können Zoldana und Co. auch nicht erzwingen. Dafür gibt es keine Klausel in ihren Filmverträgen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ob der geschlossene Beitrag der Darsteller was bringt... Fraglich. Disney ist immer noch der Schuppen mit dem längeren Hebel, und eine Fortführung der Arbeit mit Gunn können Zoldana und Co. auch nicht erzwingen. Dafür gibt es keine Klausel in ihren Filmverträgen.


Wenn sie wollten, könnten die Darsteller damit drohen, ihre vertraglichen Oflichten zu erfüllen, aber absichtlich extrem schlecht zu spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn sie wollten, könnten die Darsteller damit drohen, ihre vertraglichen Oflichten zu erfüllen, aber absichtlich extrem schlecht zu spielen.


Worauf Disney sie verklagen kann. Womit wir wieder beim längeren Hebel sind.


----------



## Alreech (31. Juli 2018)

Tja, gar nicht mehr so lustig wenn die Hexenjagd auf einmal links-liberale trifft.

Wenn man sich die Sache mit dem liberalen Weinstein, Kevin Spacey & Joss Whedon anschaut (Gerüchte gab es schon lange vorher, wurden aber ignoriert) und den Anti-Gamer Gatern die sich als Weisse Ritter aufgespielt haben und später dann wegen diverser Delikte vor Gericht gelandet sind (Sachen wie sexuelle Belästigung, Kinderpornos, ect...) kann man sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Tja, gar nicht mehr so lustig wenn die Hexenjagd auf einmal links-liberale trifft.
> 
> Wenn man sich die Sache mit dem liberalen Weinstein, Kevin Spacey & Joss Whedon anschaut (Gerüchte gab es schon lange vorher, wurden aber ignoriert) und den Anti-Gamer Gatern die sich als Weisse Ritter aufgespielt haben und später dann wegen diverser Delikte vor Gericht gelandet sind (Sachen wie sexuelle Belästigung, Kinderpornos, ect...) kann man sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen.


Wenn einem nix Sinnvolles einfällt, reiht man halt alles einfach in die bekannte _"links vs rechts"_ Schublade, da weiß man wenigstens schnell, was man denken soll...


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Worauf Disney sie verklagen kann. Womit wir wieder beim längeren Hebel sind.


Natürlich nicht so direkt.  Einfachkünstlerische Differenzen mit dem neuen Regisseur vortäuschen oder ihm vorwerfen, er würde den Charakter nicht verstehen ... ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2018)

Ich bin der Sache gegenüber etwas zwiegespalten. 

Ich persönlich halte eine Kündigung für nicht gerechtfertigt, eben weil diese Tweets schon Jahre zurück liegen. Auf der anderen Seite... Das Internet vergisst nicht. Und würde ich so einen Bullshit von mir geben und das würde mein Arbeitgeber nach Jahren finden, könnte ich mir sicher sein, dass mein Chef zumindest Mal ein ernsthaftes Wörtchen mit mir reden wollen würde.


----------



## Javata (1. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Sache gegenüber etwas zwiegespalten.
> 
> Ich persönlich halte eine Kündigung für nicht gerechtfertigt, eben weil diese Tweets schon Jahre zurück liegen. Auf der anderen Seite... Das Internet vergisst nicht. Und würde ich so einen Bullshit von mir geben und das würde mein Arbeitgeber nach Jahren finden, könnte ich mir sicher sein, dass mein Chef zumindest Mal ein ernsthaftes Wörtchen mit mir reden wollen würde.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Auf der anderen Seite hätte man auch vor der Einstellung von X und Y mal checken können was das Netz so her gibt. Backroundchecks sollten bei Multi Milliarden Dollar Unternehmen doch irgendwie machbar sein.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ... würde ich so einen Bullshit von mir geben und das würde mein Arbeitgeber nach Jahren finden, könnte ich mir sicher sein, dass mein Chef zumindest Mal ein ernsthaftes Wörtchen mit mir reden wollen würde.


Und was sollte der AG dann jetzt sagen? _"Mach das nicht wieder. Lösch das. Distanzier dich davon"_?
Hatter doch alles gemacht. *Dann *als AG den Typ_ immer noch_ zu feuern, ist meines Erachtens völlig überzogen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was sollte der AG dann jetzt sagen? _"Mach das nicht wieder. Lösch das. Distanzier dich davon"_?
> Hatter doch alles gemacht. *Dann *als AG den Typ_ immer noch_ zu feuern, ist meines Erachtens völlig überzogen.


Man repräsentiert als Arbeitnehmer nun mal die Firma/die Einrichtung, in der man arbeitet. Was glaubst du wohl, was passiert, wenn ich als Erzieher solche Witze auf Facebook, Twitter oder so verbreiten würde? Dabei würde es keine Rolle spielen, ob die schon uralt sind und vor fünf oder sechs Jahren gepostet worden sind. Und wenn man als Person in der Öffentlichkeit steht (btw. tut man das als Erzieher in kleinem Rahmen auch), ist das das gleiche. Im schlimmsten Fall wäre ich tatsächlich meinen Job los und würde nicht nur n sanftigen Anpfiff oder ne Abmahnung erhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man repräsentiert als Arbeitnehmer nun mal die Firma/die Einrichtung, in der man arbeitet. Was glaubst du wohl, was passiert, wenn ich als Erzieher solche Witze auf Facebook, Twitter oder so verbreiten würde?


 Als Erzieher ist das doch eine VÖLLIG andere Sache, da sind selbst Witze über das Thema, die ganz klar Witze sind und wo es nur um die Pointe und nicht um das Verharmlosen geht, tabu. Aber in vielen anderen Berufen wäre es maximal geschmacklos, mehr nicht, und man wüsste (vor allem als Kollege), dass derjenige es gar nicht ernst meint. zB ein rassistischer oder politischer Hassspruch ist da viel schlimmer und lässt viel eher Schlüsse auf eine Person zu als ein doofer Witz, von dem man vlt gar nicht rechnet, dass Außenstehende ihn wahrnehmen. 

Und es ist auch etwas völlig anderes, wenn man es macht und bereits ganz klar eine "bekannte Person" ist oder ein öffentliches Amt oder so was inne hat, oder wenn man es vor einigen Jahren tat, als man noch nicht bekannt war. Im kleinen Kreis darf man auch mal auf die Kacke hauen - wenn man dann ein paar Jahre später plötzlich viel bekannter ist, weiß ich nicht, ob man das demjenigen ernsthaft noch vorwerfen sollte. Man sollte aber prüfen, wie er JETZT dazu steht.



> Dabei würde es keine Rolle spielen, ob die schon uralt sind und vor fünf oder sechs Jahren gepostet worden sind.


 ich denke schon, dass das sehr wohl eine Rolle spielen würde, außer es wären ganz klare Statements die komplett dem widersprechen, was man für seinen Arbeitgeber vertreten soll - aber selbst dann kann man auch prüfen, ob derjenige sich nicht schon längst geändert hat und ob er das auch nur ansatzweise ernst meinte oder nicht. Gerade innerhalb von Berufen macht man oft untereinander Witze, die man nicht mal ansatzweise ernst meint, die aber an sich dem Beruf widersprechen, wenn man sie ernst nehmen würde. Da geht es aber um die Pointe und Insidersituationen, nicht darum, dass man sich wirklich über das Thema lustig macht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Als Erzieher ist das doch eine VÖLLIG andere Sache, da sind selbst Witze über das Thema, die ganz klar Witze sind und wo es nur um die Pointe und nicht um das Verharmlosen geht, tabu. Aber in vielen anderen Berufen wäre es maximal geschmacklos, mehr nicht, und man wüsste (vor allem als Kollege), dass derjenige es gar nicht ernst meint. zB ein rassistischer oder politischer Hassspruch ist da viel schlimmer und lässt viel eher Schlüsse auf eine Person zu als ein doofer Witz, von dem man vlt gar nicht rechnet, dass Außenstehende ihn wahrnehmen.
> 
> Und es ist auch etwas völlig anderes, wenn man es macht und bereits ganz klar eine "bekannte Person" ist oder ein öffentliches Amt oder so was inne hat, oder wenn man es vor einigen Jahren tat, als man noch nicht bekannt war. Im kleinen Kreis darf man auch mal auf die Kacke hauen - wenn man dann ein paar Jahre später plötzlich viel bekannter ist, weiß ich nicht, ob man das demjenigen ernsthaft noch vorwerfen sollte. Man sollte aber prüfen, wie er JETZT dazu steht.
> 
> ich denke schon, dass das sehr wohl eine Rolle spielen würde, außer es wären ganz klare Statements die komplett dem widersprechen, was man für seinen Arbeitgeber vertreten soll - aber selbst dann kann man auch prüfen, ob derjenige sich nicht schon längst geändert hat und ob er das auch nur ansatzweise ernst meinte oder nicht. Gerade innerhalb von Berufen macht man oft untereinander Witze, die man nicht mal ansatzweise ernst meint, die aber an sich dem Beruf widersprechen, wenn man sie ernst nehmen würde. Da geht es aber um die Pointe und Insidersituationen, nicht darum, dass man sich wirklich über das Thema lustig macht.



So viel zur Theorie. Die Praxis sieht aber nun mal leider ganz anders aus. Und darum ging es mir. ^^ Nicht darum, ob es nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht (eine Kündigung halte ich, wie gesagt, auch nicht für gerechtfertigt).


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man repräsentiert als Arbeitnehmer nun mal die Firma/die Einrichtung, in der man arbeitet.


- Aber nicht die Firma, in der man *fünf Jahre später *mal arbeiten wird.
- Scheinbar waren die Tweets ja schon vor seiner Einstellung gelöscht.
Also wo ist das Problem?



> Was glaubst du wohl, was passiert, wenn ich als Erzieher solche Witze auf Facebook, Twitter oder so verbreiten würde?


Was immer noch was anderes ist, als wenn du *vor Jahren mal *was Diskutables gepostet hättest.



> Dabei würde es keine Rolle spielen, ob die schon uralt sind und vor fünf oder sechs Jahren gepostet worden sind.


Doch sicher macht das einen Unterscheid. denn:
Surprise! : Menschen ändern sich im Laufe ihres Lebens. Wenn ich *jetzt *was tweete, ist das meine aktuelle Meinung - wenn ich vor Jahren mal was getweetet habe, entspricht das möglicherweise nicht mehr meiner heutigen Meinung. Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt sogar noch, wenn man berücksichtigt, daß er die Tweets schon lange gelöscht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So viel zur Theorie. Die Praxis sieht aber nun mal leider ganz anders aus. Und darum ging es mir. ^^ Nicht darum, ob es nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht (eine Kündigung halte ich, wie gesagt, auch nicht für gerechtfertigt).


 Okay, aber selbst da behaupte ich, dass ein Unternehmen nicht so mal eben einen guten Mitarbeiter rauswirft für Dinge, die vor Jahren mal gepostet wurden, als er vlt sogar nicht mal bei dem Unternehmen war.


----------



## Angeldust (2. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, aber selbst da behaupte ich, dass ein Unternehmen nicht so mal eben einen guten Mitarbeiter rauswirft für Dinge, die vor Jahren mal gepostet wurden, als er vlt sogar nicht mal bei dem Unternehmen war.



Da merkt man, dass du nicht weißt inwiefern eine Marke heutzutage Relevanz auf Erfolg oder MIsserfolg hat. Der Mann kann noch so gut sein. Wenn es wegen den Posts 3 negative Schlagzeilen bzgl. Disney gibt, tut es dem Konzern mehr weh wie einen guten MItarbeiter zu verlieren oder einen etwaigen schlechten Guardians 3 zu drehen.

Schlechte News haben einen mittelfristigen Einfluss auf die Ergebnisse. Siehe VW... erst mal wird nix mehr verkauft... 6 Monate später ist alles wie vorher... aber die 6 Monate kosten Geld. Und das versucht Disney zu vermeiden... 6 Monate weniger Absätze von ihrem Imperium.

Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Moralisch eher Graubereich, weil es eben dafür sorgt, dass Menschen Fehler einfach ein Leben lang vorgehalten werden können.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kennst Du Monty Pythons "The Meaning of Life"? Da fällt der Katholikin das gefühlt hundertste Baby aus dem Unterleib, während sie am Kochen ist, einem anderen Typen werden die Organe entnommen weil er Organspender ist während er noch lebt (und bei bester Gesundheit und bei Bewusstsein ist!) und ja, da hat doch tatsächlich ein Lehrer im Biologieunterricht Sex vor seiner minderjährigen Klasse...



Ich schrieb es letztens schon mal in einem ähnlichen Zusammenhang, leider ist heute sowas "mutiges" wie Monty Python nicht mehr möglich. Die Meute ist zu empfindlich und muss bei jeder Kleinigkeit laut schreien, um Aufmerksamkeit zu generieren. 

ich habe das Gefühl, alte Filme der 70er und 80er wirken oft mutiger und offener als heutige Filme, haben damals die sozialen Limits ausgereizt während heute viele Filme sehr glattgebügelt und politisch korrekt sind um ja nirgends anzuecken und ein möglichst großes Publikum anzusprechen. Ein gutes Beispiel wären z.B. insbesondere die Filme von David Bowie (Der Mann, der vom Himmel fiel, Begierde, Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrance). Oder sowas wie Vanishing Point (Fluchtpunkt San Francisco) oder Zabriskie Point, solche Filme gibt es heute absolut nicht mehr.
(Tatsache ist eher, dass Serien wie Game of Thrones heute diese "Skandalrollen" erfüllen aber eben nur zum Teil, weil ihnen die politische Brisanz fehlt).


----------

